# Tooele area information



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I had an Upland question about the Tooele area, if there is someone who is familiar with or lives there, could you PLEASE shoot me a PM. I have some questions I hope you wouldnt mind answering.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

PM sent back.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Id also like to know ANYTHING!


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

Any good public land with rabbits?


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

We ended up going to Carr Fork WMA on the day after the big snow storm, saw and scratched 1 Jack rabbit.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The hunting in Tooele County is terrible. Wasatch Front is much better. :O•-:


----------

